# small tegu



## nicola & Jay (May 17, 2016)

Hi all, I'm just after a bit of advice my red tegu is about 18inches maybe bigger maybe smaller I'm. not hundred percent sure as she arrives next week ...I have an 8 foot viv for her... but I was wondering would she be better off in a 4 foot viv for now? or is the 8 foot viv fine?


----------



## Walter1 (May 17, 2016)

Congrats. 8 ft now is fine. Make sure he has a hide on cooler side.


----------



## nicola & Jay (May 17, 2016)

t


Walter1 said:


> Congrats. 8 ft now is fine. Make sure he has a hide on cooler side.
> 
> 
> thankyou for your reply... okay great 8 foot viv it is ...was just worried she will have too much space as it is huge lol


----------

